# gravely tiller (old style)



## gravely don (Oct 17, 2010)

trying to disassemble the tiller, having trouble breaking loose the coupling nut on the shaft. I think it is left hand thread, does anybody know?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Are there any threads showing that you could wire brush and see which way they run? I find a propane torch and penetrating oil really helps. Heat the female part and be gentel.


----------



## gravely don (Oct 17, 2010)

No threads showing. I don't want to try heat until I know for sure the thread direction. If I heat and then turn the wrong direction I may really have a problem. I know the chances of being right or wrong are 50/50, but in my years here I'm running more like 80/20 wrong. Thanks


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Keep putting the petrating oil on it and in next few days some one will come along with the answer. It just hit me, the thread pattern will probally reverse from the direction that the shaft turns, just a thought.


----------



## gravely don (Oct 17, 2010)

Success!!!! It is left hand threads, just takes a bigger hammer


----------

